# help - sat nav



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

i have just boought a new xtrail from motorpoint - car supermarket

great price @ 17k for aventura but i can get the sat nav set up

they gave me a new cd and a new dvd (both sealed in their cases) but I just cant get the thing set up. 

the player under the screen recognises the cd but thinks its a music cd and the screen jsyt says no DVD present when i put that in. 2b honest i dont understand how the cd reader can deal with a dvd for the sat nav anyway!

the cd part number is 25920 cc000/vur-814 c(eu)

no instruction manual.

motorpoint are trying to sort but i dont think they actually know how to set it up.

anyone here know? greatly appreciated, its driving me nuts!


----------



## chriso1111 (Nov 5, 2006)

norton said:


> i have just boought a new xtrail from motorpoint - car supermarket
> 
> great price @ 17k for aventura but i can get the sat nav set up
> 
> ...


The dvd player for the sat nav is in the glove box. Put the dvd in there and you should be fine


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks!!

i feel daft but i havent actually looked at the car in daylight yet and i didnt realise the glove compatment had another lid above it!

doh!

thanks again


----------



## jones8430 (Feb 25, 2007)

hi i know your question has been answered but can i ask you a quick queastion

i was looking at the x trails at motor point but i finally bought one from ron skinner,(it was closer to me)
when i went to see the car there was no sat nav,but it was a aventure
did you pay any extra for the sat nav?

thank you


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

*sat nav*

hi

17k was the full price

2b honest im not sure if it IS aventura spec but leather seats n stuff plus the sat nav.

only prob is they are a bit sell 'em and forget them. no manual for the sat nav and no service book, but cheap and it runs v well

good luck


----------

